# HGH - Water Retention



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Alrite guys,

I'm currently running Hygetropin yellows (dr Lins) at 4iu per day. Not splitting my shots atm, so just doing 4iu upon waking. I have been running it since last Tuesday, and have since gained what I would assume is 5lbs of water. The water weight seems to slowly creep up as the day goes on, and by about this time, mid afternoon, I feel really bloated, especially aound my jaw / neck and back of my head.

This is my first time running growth and i know it can cause some water retention, but just wanted to see if anyone else has experienced this?

On a side note, has anyone use Serono GH? Comes in 6x 26.4iu. A mate of mine just bought some but I've not heard of it.

Cheers


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Yes mate water retention can be a problem with GH, how are you running it? I know you say 4iu ED but is this 7 days a week?

I've only ever ran GH once, I ran 4 iu ED split in 2 shots AM/PM along with peps, TBH I feel peps alone are enough with me only being 27

I know Pscarb now recommends(if running GH alone) to do EOD shots, maybe try this, or split your 4iu shots into 2

It may be worth dropping him a PM as he is very clued up when it comes to this


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for the reply mate. Running it 5 days on 2 days off, Tuesday - Saturday. Am shooting it IM, into each delt, alternate days. Pre GH my weight would fluctuate 3-4lbs from waking til going to bed, now its closer to 6lbs. I know I'm holding more water generally as my conditioning is slightly blurred and I have sheet marks when I wake up, but right now it feels like my lower jaw / chin is strangling me lol. Proper puffy.

Why does it cause so much water retention? I don't even get this on 80mg of DBOL.

I was thinking about moving to EOD shots of 8iu / 8 iu / 4iu (20iu per week).


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

The main cause imo is a rise in blood pressure, this often reduces or subsides after a few weeks or maybe a month

People often stop HGH weeks out before a show as this is a known side,

Try doing two shots of 2iu 1 in the morn and one early eve

Glad to hear Lins are good as i started them myself today!


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Raptor said:


> The main cause imo is a rise in blood pressure, this often reduces or subsides after a few weeks or maybe a month
> 
> People often stop HGH weeks out before a show as this is a known side,
> 
> ...


Hey Raptor, ok cheers I will try splitting the shots then from tomorrow onwards. I was trying to avoid pinning to close to bed time as I have read (not sure how accurate it is) that it can interfere with natural GH release. Will check my BP as I have had issues with this recently. Plan to run this for atleast 6 months so hopefully it will subside.

Dr Lins are definetly good. I've noticed increased nail growth (probably 250% increase), previously cutting once every 3-4 weeks, trimmed right down on saturday afternoon and they are looking like they will need another trim tomorrow!

No CTS but I do wake up with very numb hands / arms. Condition is blurred but I've noticed (maybe just me but pretty sure its new) increased seperation in my back muscles and look alot fuller.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Bensif said:


> Hey Raptor, ok cheers I will try splitting the shots then from tomorrow onwards. I was trying to avoid pinning to close to bed time as I have read (not sure how accurate it is) that it can interfere with natural GH release. Will check my BP as I have had issues with this recently. Plan to run this for atleast 6 months so hopefully it will subside.
> 
> Dr Lins are definetly good. I've noticed increased nail growth (probably 250% increase), previously cutting once every 3-4 weeks, trimmed right down on saturday afternoon and they are looking like they will need another trim tomorrow!
> 
> No CTS but I do wake up with very numb hands / arms. Condition is blurred but I've noticed (maybe just me but pretty sure its new) increased seperation in my back muscles and look alot fuller.


Numb hands is CTS mate, and yeah splitting may be less harsh on you, tbh it may be because you recently started... and yes a lot of people say that if your GH wave is still active when you are asleep, it will interfere with your natty pulse release that happens during the 1st few hours of REM sleep... this is debated but in my current HGH cycle my final HGH jab will be 6pm and way clear before sleep


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if you use synthetic GH you will interfere with your natural output no matter when you jab it, it is a MYTH that you avoid this if you do not jab at night.......

the body releases a GH pulse several times a day the biggest would be when you have reached REM sleep but this will still be affected if you jab in the morning......

the water retention is because you are using to much to soon lower the dose and build back up....


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Paul...if you were using PEPS and GH...would you do maybe just a higher dose PWO on workout days..then use peptides on the other days...?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no mate i would (and do) use GH on workout days as i train Mon/Wed/Fri i do 4 x 3iu shots through the day to mimic GH pulse rather than one large shot, then i will add the peptides on the non training days, i have used this method before with good success.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Numb hands is CTS mate, and yeah splitting may be less harsh on you, tbh it may be because you recently started... and yes a lot of people say that if your GH wave is still active when you are asleep, it will interfere with your natty pulse release that happens during the 1st few hours of REM sleep... this is debated but in my current HGH cycle my final HGH jab will be 6pm and way clear before sleep


Ah I thought CTS was pain in the wrist / forearm, and the numbness was from the water pressing on the nerves which can lead to CTS.



Pscarb said:


> if you use synthetic GH you will interfere with your natural output no matter when you jab it, it is a MYTH that you avoid this if you do not jab at night.......
> 
> the body releases a GH pulse several times a day the biggest would be when you have reached REM sleep but this will still be affected if you jab in the morning......
> 
> the water retention is because you are using to much to soon lower the dose and build back up....


Hi Paul, thanks for chipping in. OK, I will move to twice daily, one on waking and one when I get in from work at 18:00 (can't really pin at work, although I have).

If I lower the dose, how do I know when its time to increase again? If I just stick to 4iu as I am doing but split it will my body eventually adapt or is lowering the dose the way to go?

Its not that I haven't researched this, it's just that I have seen so many conflicting views / arguements that it seemed difficult to pick the right path!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i would start by splitting the dose and give it 10-14 days you should see a change in side effects, you get side effects because your body is not used to the dose after a while it will be and sides will subside mate.....


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok thanks Paul, will switch to 2iu am / pm and give it a couple of weeks. Thanks for the input.


----------

